# Scientists find “werewolf” gene



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Just in time for swimsuit season.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/06/04/scientists-find-werewolf-gene/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now if they'd only find that twinkle gene and help those poor glow-in-the-dark vampires:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Now if they'd only find that twinkle gene and help those poor glow-in-the-dark vampires:jol:


Thanks Roxy. Now I have to clean coffee off of my screen.


----------

